# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  DIY downlights

## debbis

I am wanting to install downlights (4) in a spare room. Are there any on the market that can be installed by the DIYer without the need for an electrician?

----------


## Master Splinter

Nope.   
There are no DIY-able ones unless you've had the foresight to have sockets installed in your roofspace. 
There must also be sufficient space from insulation and wooden beams so that heat won't build up around the light. (details in pdf).  http://www.fesa.wa.gov.au/internet/u...ectricians.pdf

----------


## applied

Short answer is no however if your a seasoned handyman it would be possible to buy the lights (not 76mm ones from bunnies but decent clipsal or equivalent from a wholesaler with pre installed plugs and heat covers bout $20 each)
Then mark them out keeping a safe distance from the timber in the roof as specified in the wiring rules or on the box. 
Install them in the holes.
Call a sparky to complete.
How old is your property and have you had any other lights changed?

----------


## debbis

Thanks for that. Had downlights put in another bedroom years ago by an Electrician. I suppose I'll need to get on the roof and remove some tiles and check for beams etc. Maybe I can do the cutouts and then have a sparky finish off. Thanks for the suggestions.

----------

